
The first US layoffs from the coronavirus are here - spking
https://www.stripes.com/news/us/the-first-us-layoffs-from-the-coronavirus-are-here-1.622069
======
Pfhreak
There are so many knock on effects of all this -- people will be unemployed
with limited unemployment at best. They'll potentially lose their healthcare,
and in the worst cases their homes. Schools are closing in Seattle, and they
won't have lunch programs running until Monday which means a lot of kids are
likely to go without adequate food.

We _need_ to fix the safety net in our country, so when things like this
happen we can all chip in to cover each other. Basic healthcare, affordable or
public housing, eviction protections, food programs. These aren't radical
ideas, we ought to be out here looking out for all of us.

~~~
ngngngng
We definitely need to fix a lot in this country, but then the only people that
have ideas on how to fix things also want to tax options at vest or do any
number of other insane things that will completely out weigh the good changes.

~~~
Pfhreak
We're talking about _basic_ food, shelter, and medical care. You don't think
that maybe you could accept a small tax on your stock?

~~~
Mirioron
Don't you already have _basic_ shelter and medical care though? Shelters exist
and doctors can't turn you away when you're in an urgent need for medical
care. I think what's needed is beyond _basic_.

~~~
Pfhreak
Those don't meet my definitions of basic. If shelters were sufficient we
wouldn't have people sleeping rough. And basic medical care includes
preventative care, medications, visits to specialists, urgent care,
childbirth, etc.

~~~
Mirioron
> _If shelters were sufficient we wouldn 't have people sleeping rough._

Sure you would. Some people don't want to ask for help and some people don't
know that they can ask for help. Just having shelters isn't the whole story.

> _And basic medical care includes preventative care, medications, visits to
> specialists, urgent care, childbirth, etc._

All of this is available for urgent issues. Hospitals won't let you die on
their doorstep, but if you have a problem that builds up long-term then you're
screwed. I would say that this is pretty much what I would consider _basic_
healthcare to be. What you're looking for is full-blown healthcare.

I don't disagree with you that this is probably the way forward, but I loathe
it when people understate their demands. You can't just say "we want _just_
basic care" but what you mean by "basic care" is full-blown healthcare. That's
why people will fight you every step of the way with few compromises.

------
ukulele
There are a LOT of businesses running on thin margins and making just enough
to cover costs each month. Even one month of things going to zero will ruin a
whole host of restaurants, sole proprietors, real estate speculators, and on
down the chain. I hope I'm wrong, but this kind of instant systematic
reduction in the economy feels unprecedented within the last 50+ years.

~~~
zouhair
They just needed to be rich enough to be bailed out. It's their fault.

~~~
forkexec
Most aren't too big to fail, but it will be feasting time for vulture
investors to buy up brands and IP.

------
adrianmonk
SXSW already had big layoffs. They canceled the festival on Friday, and then
on Monday (two days ago), they laid off over 50 people, about 1/3 of their
full-time employees:

[https://www.austinchronicle.com/daily/news/2020-03-09/sxsw-l...](https://www.austinchronicle.com/daily/news/2020-03-09/sxsw-
lays-off-some-50-employees-after-cancellation-of-2020-festival/)

------
xbmcuser
The stat that was going around that a few years agos 6 in 10 americans don't
have enough savings to meet $500-1000 sudden expense and at the time it was
ridiculed. Now when all 6 need the money suddenly and they can't borrow from
their friends. Shit will really hit the fan.

~~~
forkexec
A bloody revolution has the momentum to cure a good amount of the corruption
and redistribute what the aristocratic class stole.

------
forkexec
The recession has begun.

This usually isn't good for politicians' re-election chances.

------
zappo2938
This is the calm before the storm. Expect riots.

~~~
forkexec
"Riots" is an ignorant, dismissive term. Expect _revolution._

~~~
thecolorblue
It starts as a riot. If we can keep our composure, it will turn into a
revolution.

EDIT: To explain my point a little better, a revolution starts with tearing
something down. Tearing down town centers is not very productive but tearing
down institutional racism is. The second half of the tear down is the
important part. Is it replaced by something better?

